
Ask HN: What sort of data would you pay for? - jorgecurio
People use builtwith.com to find out what websites are built with what technology.<p>Are there any other data that you&#x27;d be willing to pay at least $295&#x2F;month and up?
======
randycupertino
automatic calorie tracking and nutritional macro profile breakdown for
everything I eat, including restaurant food, without having to weigh, measure
portion size and manually input.

------
jklein11
Winning powerball numbers :)

